# Thallium study



## Cyndi113 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have a question about charges for a Thallium study. I need to bill for the supervision by my cardiologist for the study performed in the hospital. I've been told two different things: 

Bill 78464 for the first day and 78465 for the second day along with A9505 (we can't bill for the Thallium, I know). 

And the second was just to bill the 78465 for the entire study. This is a two day study.

I'm confused and need some help.

Anyone??

Thanks,
Cyndi


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 20, 2009)

If resting images are obtained on one day and stress images on another day you would report 78465 once.

CMS says to use day 2


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you so much!!


----------

